# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  I Want This.

## Matt

I want. This. Truck.

Check it out.

I put it in this forum because...this must be like the ulitmate apocalypse truck ever.

Bet it gets like 1 mpg though haha




Makes good use of storage space though  :Wink:

----------

michaelr (04-24-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

I could like that too.

----------


## Archer

> I want. This. Truck.
> 
> Check it out.
> 
> I put it in this forum because...this must be like the ulitmate apocalypse truck ever.
> 
> Bet it gets like 1 mpg though haha
> 
> 
> ...


I have been looking at a deuce and a half for 4500 or a 6x6 for 8500. I want one of them fer a pickup.

----------

michaelr (04-24-2014)

----------


## Matt

I want one but they are very expensive and can only serve as toys (or bug out trucks). Way too expensive to use them for daily or even weekly excursions lol.

----------


## old wood

> I want one but they are very expensive and can only serve as toys (or bug out trucks). Way too expensive to use them for daily or even weekly excursions lol.


 Oh...you put "practical" into a thing about paranoid fantasies and macho  status symbols.   
I lived in the woods and mountains out west for decades. One guy had a big Army truck...easy to spot as there was a Bullwinkle doll tied to the grill. However there were a LOT of other guys who lived in the boonies and or cut + sold cord wood and the others drove more typical trucks...big Fords, GMC, Dodge..etc.  Some  2wd flatbeds.. since woodcutters mostly cut in the dry season, sell when it gets colder,wet.   The 2 1/2 t  army truck?  The Army sell it when it's racked up a lot of wear. It guzzles fuel, it's not easy to get parts and it's a bitch to just change a tire or do a brake job.

Depending....you may want a 4X4 truck for your "crisis scenario" but   in a crisis scenario...I'd want fuel efficiency, i'd want   no problem with maintaing it...and I'd rather not draw attention.   My buddy had (maybe still has) a 1 T Econoline white van that's 4x4 and has a 400+ cube V-8.  Mike and his wife like to go to the Sierras..bring the dog, mountain bike or ski..sleep in the van.   They also could load it up with plenty of cargo.  On the road a white econoline...tends to blend in.   Frankly... it would  likely do better as a doomsday truck with a smaller V-8.   But "worst case" it's both big + fast..and can go anywghere and you can sleep in it too.  Monster truck shit?   Tractor tires ain't great on streets...and anything that says...I got a lot of MONEY....may be a liability in some anarchist apocalypse.

----------


## Matt

^of course I said 90% of this in the OP in lesser words. I'm not much of a prepper. So consider this a fun thread.

----------


## Archer

> ^of course I said 90% of this in the OP in lesser words. I'm not much of a prepper. So consider this a fun thread.


Prepper? No! 

I am just a country boy that likes what I like. I am no prepper and I drive gas sucking vehicles!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I could like that too.


It appears to be standard 6X6 truck, highly customized of course.  Surplus ones go for about $4K up to $30K.  Customization is extra.  

http://www.surpluscity.com/6x6.htm

----------

Archer (04-05-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I want one but they are very expensive and can only serve as toys (or bug out trucks). Way too expensive to use them for daily or even weekly excursions lol.


As a toy, it is what it is.  As a Bug-Out truck, it's worse than useless.

One mile per gallon?  In a SHTF scenario, gasoline/diesel deliveries will be stopped, and stocks guarded carefully - or else looted; and probably in many cases set afire by arsonists.

You don't want that.  Ideally, you would want a BICYCLE - infinity miles per gallon.  If you need faster, you'd want something simple yet strong - a small car of a reputable manufacturer.  Forty miles per gallon; get you where you need to go.

You'll need a rider with a shotgun or other weapon.  You'll probably want to travel in convoy.  And you probably want to have your supplies limited to what you can pack out, or what you can lose if you cannot get fuel.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Oops, just counted the wheels.  Not a 6X6.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

M37, perhaps?


http://olive-drab.com/idphoto/id_photos_m37_cargo.php


If so, about the same price, but better gas mileage.

http://www.dodgepowerwagon.com/class...1314-52m37.php

----------


## Matt

> Prepper? No! 
> 
> I am just a country boy that likes what I like. I am no prepper and I drive gas sucking vehicles!


If anything happens I'm expected to report to the base anyways. I don't have the same freedoms you all have.

----------


## Archer

I really want a damn Gama Goat!

----------

Max Rockatansky (04-05-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> If anything happens I'm expected to report to the base anyways. I don't have the same freedoms you all have.


You have all the freedom you want.  You simply have different legal obligations which could result in some adverse consequences if you don't fulfill them.  If the S really HTF, do you think your disappearance would be pursued?   

Personally, I don't see the SHTF scenario happening barring a WWIII scenario or a major catalyst such as a supervolcano or impact event.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Let's analyze this.  If TSHTF, and you need to bug out...like I said, the best thing to start with would be a small car.  Or even, motorcycle (not a Harley; those things just suck gas down).

Roads will still be passable the first few days.  Barricades, sure...but you're not going to avoid barricades by driving off-road a thousand miles.  Anything short of an Abrams tank will break with long-distance off-roading.

Go with what you got.  THEN...should you need to...look to steal a 4x4.  There should be plenty around; and nobody's going to be arresting car thieves should we have TEOTWAWKI.  Go to a car lot, or parking lot...helpee-selfee.  Everyone else will be; ownership will be an obsolete concept.

If that bothers you, try to strike a deal.  Easier than trying to deal to get a tankful of gas...changing vehicles would probably be easier.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I really want a damn Gama Goat!


That would haul a lot!

For me, a simply CJ-5 Jeep in 6 cyclinder with a trailer.  Dumping the trailer is always an option.

----------

Archer (04-05-2014)

----------


## romeomike

I could use one  :Headbang:

----------

Archer (04-24-2014)

----------


## Matt

I'll let you all in on a little dream of mine. I'd actually like to buy an old airport fire truck and convert the tank to a space. It has tires that can go over anything!

----------


## Toefoot



----------


## JustPassinThru

If the fuel cost doesn't kill you, the licensing and insurance will.

Besides - and I can speak of this, as I'm licensed to drive heavy trucks - they're not much fun on the road.

Save your money.  Buy a good road motorcycle and use that money to stay at Hiltons and at lakeside resorts all along your travels.  You'll have six times the fun.

----------


## fyrenza

http://www.coolthings.com/stealthy-l...-a-dump-truck/

----------


## JustPassinThru

> http://www.coolthings.com/stealthy-l...-a-dump-truck/


Honestly.  Things like that look spiffy in the magazine write-ups; but the real world is DIFFERENT.

It's well-nigh IMPOSSIBLE to keep it clean and not coming apart (from flexing from being on the road) in use.  Campers tend to be dirty - and their rigs dirty, too.

Look at RVs around town or for sale...many of them are FILTHY inside.  The people who own them aren't pigs; they just didn't have the time or energy to keep up with heavy cleaning duties when traveling or once home.

When on a vacation, TAKE A VACATION.  Rent a nice, soft, clean bed.  I favor motorcycle travel; but if riding in a Cadillac is your thing, thass kewel.  But eat in nice places and let someone else mop off the table.  Make the journey be the trip - not the housekeeping and stashing of stuff in your mobile home.

----------

